# Möchte jemand mein EPK bewerten, ggfs. korrigieren?



## Rah2k (10. Jan 2019)

Hallo,

ich bereite mich momentan auf Klausuren vor. EPK wird ein großes Thema und ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand mein Werk bewerten könnte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aufgabenstellung:

Aufgrund einer Kündigung ist die Stelle eines SW-Entwickler neu zu besetzen. Gesucht wird ein erfahrener Java-Entwickler, der bereits erfolgreich in Web-Projekten gearbeitet hat. Die Personalabteilung nimmt die Stellenausschreibung auf der Homepage des Unternehmens und in einem Computerfachmagazin vor. Nach wenigen Tagen treffen Bewerbungen – wie gewünscht per E-Mail – beim Unternehmen ein. Die Bewerbungsunterlagen werden zunächst auf formale Anforderungen geprüft. Bewerbern ohne Berufserfahrung und ohne ausreichende Java-Kenntnisse wird sofort eine Absage geschickt. Die restlichen Bewerbungsunterlagen werden sorgfältig ausgewertet und man entscheidet sich, fünf geeignete Kandidaten zu einem Gespräch einzuladen. Die Bewerber erhalten per E-Mail Terminvorschläge und eine genaue Anreisebeschreibung, außerdem wird der Leiter SW-Entwicklung als zukünftiger Vorgesetzter über die Gesprächstermine informiert. Nachdem sämtliche Gespräche stattgefunden haben, erhalten die besten Kandidaten eine Zusage, wird eingestellt und die restlichen Kandidaten erhalten eine Absage.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Rah2k (11. Jan 2019)

hier noch ein screenshot


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (11. Jan 2019)

Ich würde sagen es sieht gut aus.


----------



## temi (12. Jan 2019)

Wenn der Bewerber untauglich ist (ohne Berufserfahrung, ohne Java-Kenntnisse) wird dieser abgelehnt und die weiteren Bewerber werden nicht mehr geprüft...

Kann aber sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe, weil an manchen Stellen von EINEM Bewerber und an anderen Stellen von BWERBERN die Rede ist.


----------

